# Timpanogos Towers Over DC



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I really love the backside of Timp. What a gorgeous mountain! I like the way this pic came together with the clouds above the snowy peaks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks cold Loah.... were you trying to get eaten by DC again? :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Newp. Just pulled over for a sec on my way home from Strawberry.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks relaxing!


----------

